# Class C brand comparison



## Pmrbfay (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello,
We are new to RV'ing and have decided on a class C for our camping needs.  Just wondering if there are any recommendations/comparisons from the group for top 3 to 5 manufacturers for safety, carrying capacity, floorplan options, size, amenities, etc.  We have been reading the forums, visiting dealers, looking at websites, and talking to others in our area.  Any advice and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Rick & Patrice
North Texas


----------



## akjimny (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Rick and Patrice and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  You will hear some people talk bad about Forest River products however, I have a 2007 Sunseeker (by Forest River) 31 foot Class C on the Ford E450 chassis with the V10 engine.  I have not had any problems with the Forest River part of the motorhome.  I did have a problem with the engine after I got a batch of bad gas.  Had to have 6 fuel injectors and the fuel filters replaced.  But Boss Lady and I drove it up and down the Alcan from Florida to Anchorage and back 5 times, towing either a tow dolly with our van or a trailer full of stuff, and as i said, never had any problems.  Just lucky???

About the only advice I can give is for you to find a coach layout that you like and try to get the best deal on it.  Hopefully some of the other forum members can give you better advice.  Good luck and post back.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2013)

I for one doubt that there is much difference in one company to next if in same price range.  JMO  Like Jim said find one with floor plan you like and work on a good deal. Dealer you buy from can make a lot of difference. Best ones are generally the ones we have or sell LOL.


----------



## TJFogelberg (Oct 5, 2013)

Look at "Lazy Daze" out of Montclair CA. 1 year ago I bought the RV Consumer Group subscription and that led me to Lazy Daze. Very happy with the quality of the coach and the Ford V10.
Lazy Daze has a yahoo user group that you may join if you want to get into more detail. Todd '99 Lazy Daze 27' Rear Bath Model
(We too like the Class C. The bed over cab allows us to camp comfortably in a shorter motorhome.)


----------



## cme4rv (Oct 31, 2013)

It depends on if you are looking for value or a bargain they are two different things. A bargain is a low cost unit with the basic essentials construction and amenities.
A value has no price on it, other than what you are willing to pay for the minimum amenities safety and construction you are willing to settle for. So for instance Winnebago builds RV's for public transportation which means they are under a whole different scrutiny than other company's. In a class C you say what is different? Well all of the appliances are mounted in steel which means that if god forbid you are in a front end collision. The refrigerator does not become a two hundred pound projectile coming out of the wall. But add that steel it requires more money. Winnebago does a drop test when the floorplan is in the proto type stages, a unit is hoisted into the air and dropped on its roof to check for structural integrity of a new design. Youâ€™re not likely to see this test anywhere else! View attachment 378Making Winnebago a great value to those safety conscious.
On the other hand a Thor Four Winds for example is still a great value because it has safety in mind as well. The entire chassis under a Four Winds is rebuilt by Mor/ryde with safety in mind. I have been on many factory tours and the Four Winds Mor/ryde tour was right up there in the top 5. Before the House part of an RV goes on the chassis they have to stretch the chassis, which essentially means cut it in half stretch it out and put it back together with most MFG's this means weakening the chassis but the way the specifications from Four Winds it may actually be stronger than original. Four Winds requires steel I-beams across the entire chassis, rather than just attaching outriggers. This provides for a more stable ride and a perfectly level floor inside the coach. Mor/Ryde specializes in ambulance conversions, so stability is key. 
So That in mind make FourWinds a great value for safety and construction in a value priced RV.View attachment 377
I have been working for the Largest family owned RV dealership for over 13 years and I believe that Cutting corners may save time and money in the short run, but it doesnâ€™t hold up over the long haul.
Thanks Craig R.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2013)

Craiq, bet you sell Winnebago and Thor products.  What you say does make sense and good to believe in products you sell. Have seen Winnebagos that were just problems.  No experience with Thor.  All Mfgs can have lemons. All have some things better than others.  used to work for Chevy and had Ford buddies working for Ford.  We would get together with video adds that would show what one had better than other.  Bottom line put them in a bag and shake them up and you got about the same regardless which fell out.  Having said this I do like Winnebago but own a HR and it has a "FORD" chassis LOL.  Been a great MH.  Welcome to the forum and hope you hang around.  We need expert advice.


----------



## Sixpaws (Nov 13, 2013)

Rick and Patrice,

Forest River totally freaking sucks.  I had one full time for 5 years.  It came with almost no instructions.  Granted, I learned over time, the hard way.  I've met other Forest River folks who were not happy.  Stay away.  Winnebago was good, but there are many newer brands out there.  I wish I knew more about them in order to help you.

I've lived in a Class C and a fifth wheel.  Both have wonderful qualities, but the same answers that I give below:

Slides are a MUST, no matter the length of the unit.  If you are full-timing, you'll kill each other without slides.

Many parks won't let you use your washer/dryer due to their septic systems, so I didn't get that amenity and do not know anyone who has.  Most parks will have a laundry room, however.  TV sat, I got auto on top, since I travel alone and cannot have someone yelling out the window to me in manually adjusting the sat.

I have pulled a 33 foot fifth wheel with no problems except the initial parking space adjustments.  The first time I parked, I hit someone with my back end (lol) so if you have an adventurous spirit and can take laughs in stride, you'll be fine.  Driving the Class C, which was 27 ft, and pulling a car, I was able to park well, but keep in mind that you cannot actually see the car *toad*, behind you, so must keep that in mind.  Again, the adventurous spirit would take care of that.

If either of you are fond of long, hot showers, make sure to spring for a larger capacity hot water tank for showers, so you don't have to turn on the water, get wet, turn it off, soap up, turn it on again, etc, especially since there are two of you.  It is a good investment for that extra capacity.

I advise two air conditioners, or at least a powerful one, if you will be traveling through hot weather and hot climates.  My Class C had a puny a/c and summer in the Southwest was not pleasant.

The kitchen islands are nice if one cooks alot or wants to watch tv while cooking.  I would not get one again because when dry camping with slides in, or stopping for a roadside snack with slides in, it cramps the space and you might have to climb over the dining room table to get to the fridge.  

I met people with a dishwasher, but I never had one, so cannot say anything about it.

You are doing the right thing by asking asking asking.

Carrying capacity would vary with the person.  I was full-timing and have a whole lot of stuff, so I needed something larger and that would handle all my weight.  If you do not travel with much, you'd be ok with a lighter capacity, although I still feel "iffy" about the "lite" models.  In high winds in Texas, Kansas and Oklahoma, I was happy to have a heavier unit.

The floorplans with the living room and picture window in the back are the best, to me, to where you can sit with coffee and look outside.  It is up to what ya'll like, as to the floorplans.

You are on the right track to a wonderful adventure!


----------



## Serina33 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanx for sharing nice post.


----------



## bernlight (Nov 20, 2013)

I truly astounded by your publish regards.This design is wicked. You certainly know how to keep a reader entertained.

Coconut Plum Cucumber and Celery Smoothie


----------

